# Finally I found a forum for techies.



## Harloquin (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, I am a student at Marietta College in Marietta Ohio. I am working on a BFA in Theatre with a focus in Lighting Design and training in Set, Props, and Sound design, Stage Management, and Fight Choreography. Glad to finally find this place.
Harloquin


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome, it's a pretty good place to learn more about your craft.


----------



## Anvilx (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the booth Harloquin!

oh and FYI there are a few people on here who might give you grief about using the phrase techie because its demeaning, blah blah blah, I f you want to read about it in greater depth I think the thread was called techie vs technician or something like that. Even If you aren't interested in reading that I suggest that You at least familiarize your self with the search feature, which of all the forums I read is one of the better search search functions (hat tip DVSdave especially for making search links now open in new tabs!), because it is the best way to tap the wealth of digital knowledge that is the control booth.

Also don't be shy to participate in the discussion as you will learn far more than by simply reading!


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to The Booth Harloquin. You should have been looking harder because we've been here! You'll find a great mix of high school and college students, educators, working pros, manufacturers and dealers here. There are very few questions that haven't been already answered in our archives or in our Wiki. If you do have a new question, odds are very good it'll be answered in less than an hour. Now be a good technician () and jump in and join the discussion, the community is waiting to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Kelite (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, welcome to the ControlBooth Harloquin! This forum _IS_ the place to be when researching the hows, whys, and what-ifs regarding our passion of live theater. Glad you stopped in and introduced yourself, neighbor!


----------



## josh88 (Jun 28, 2011)

welcome! I'm always glad to see folks from Ohio around here. Though if the interview I'm about to roadtrip for pans out I won't be around much longer haha.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome! You might also look into the SML (Stagecraft Mailing List) 
Stagecraft Mailing List
Generally College and up, lots of working professionals, good for networking.


----------

